# USA engine to Aristo cars



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a USA Mighty Moe engine, it used to be hook and loop, I have all Aristocraft cars with hook and loop for this engine only(my sons engine, thought hook and loop would be easier for him), finally went with Aristo couplers on all the cars, but Aristo coupler does not fit on USA engine unless I cut off a couple plastic pieces, is there any way to make this work without cutting plastic on the engine?

Tom H


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

How about a "transition car." USA coupler at one end and Aristo coupler at the other.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Its not about the cars, its about the USA engine to the cars.

Tom H


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If going with knuckles, how abut Kadees.


----------



## LogSkidder01 (Jul 30, 2009)

OH My! If we only had Coupler Standards this issue would not keep bugging us. 

Note: I still had to cut plastic to get a Kadee to couple and run well on a USA Mighty Moe.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 

I think you missed the idea of dieseldude's suggestion. He was suggesting you put the USA knuckle couplers on the loco then you have one car in front that has a USA knuckle coupler on one end to hook up to the loco and an Aristo coupler to hook up to the rest of the cars. 
This is assuming putting the USA knuckle on the loco is a non-modification swap. 

-Brian


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I should of said I did not have a USA coupler, thats why I only said Aristo, the engine came with only hook and loop, sorry.

Tom H


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Then instead of the non existant USA, think hook and loop.... put the original back on the loco and change one end of freight car to hook 'n loop 

It's not that big a deal to cut an Aristo coupler, I did that and then had to flip it on the shank so that I could use a drawbar stand on a tender bash... it didn't complain once... lol. 

John


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

If these guys ideals dont pan out, PM me im sure i have a used USA coupler around i can mail you. they do work fine with Aristos. Ive gone to all kades and no issues at all.


----------

